# Winchester T-Series 124gr +P - RA9124TP



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Local gun store is having a sale, 25% off ALL ammo, so this stuff comes to like $20 for 50. Is this a decent self-defense round? Will be fired from the 4.25" barrel of my S&W M&P 9. What do you guys think? :smt1099:


**EDIT** Forgot to add "Ranger" to the name of the ammo. It is "Winchester Ranger T-series 124gr +P (Winchester product ID is RA9124TP).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Good stuff, lots of LE agencies issue the Ranger T ammunition and the 124+P has a good rep.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Great to know. They also have HST 124gr (not +P), and Golden Saber 124gr +P. I have read some iffy reviews of Golden Saber and seen YouTube videos of it not fully expanding, so I tend to shy away from that. 

Guess I'm happy I cleaned out their supply (4 boxes of 50 rounds, 200 rounds now sitting in my ammo cabinet :mrgreen:


----------

